# NIE and Padron



## leavingclayton (Dec 30, 2010)

We will be moving to Spain on 17/10/11 for a period of 18 months before returning to the UK permanently. We will be staying in holiday lets for the first 4 months until we find a long term let. I want to know whether we can apply for NIE and register with the padron whilst we are in temporary accomodation. Also would we be able to re-register our car before we have a permanent address. Our GB car tax expires on 31/12/11 and MOT is due mid March 2012.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

leavingclayton said:


> We will be moving to Spain on 17/10/11 for a period of 18 months before returning to the UK permanently. We will be staying in holiday lets for the first 4 months until we find a long term let. I want to know whether we can apply for NIE and register with the padron whilst we are in temporary accomodation. Also would we be able to re-register our car before we have a permanent address. Our GB car tax expires on 31/12/11 and MOT is due mid March 2012.


Hi

yes you can register for NIE & padron & on the residents list while in short term accomodation

& you can also start the process for re registering your car & just change the address if you move in the meantime- although you might be better off just buying a cheapo spanish plated car while you are here & selling it when you leave

the costs & hassle involved to change it & then back again might well be more than it's worth


----------



## sabrina & tasos (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello
about regitering for Nie. Unfortunetly its not as easy as people say. Im currently in Sapin, Barcelona with my fiance. He is working from Barcelona airport, and got a base here with his company. We were told we need to apply for Nie, before we can rent accomodation, or buy a car here, but when we went to the local police station to apply, they said its not possibe as we dont have any contract on where we are living. We were staying at a hotel at the time, so went away got our receiptionist to make a receipt, which that wasnt good enough;-(... it looks like you must have accomodation and be regitered to get NIE, and to rent accomodation you need NIE... still we are without NIE;-(


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sabrina & tasos said:


> Hello
> about regitering for Nie. Unfortunetly its not as easy as people say. Im currently in Sapin, Barcelona with my fiance. He is working from Barcelona airport, and got a base here with his company. We were told we need to apply for Nie, before we can rent accomodation, or buy a car here, but when we went to the local police station to apply, they said its not possibe as we dont have any contract on where we are living. We were staying at a hotel at the time, so went away got our receiptionist to make a receipt, which that wasnt good enough;-(... it looks like you must have accomodation and be regitered to get NIE, and to rent accomodation you need NIE... still we are without NIE;-(



Strange, I rented a place without an NIE, they used our passport numbers - we didnt get our NIEs til we'd been in Spain for about 6 weeks, in fact my friend got her NIE before she'd even moved to Spain, from the Spanish Embassy in London

Jo xxx


----------



## sabrina & tasos (Sep 11, 2011)

jojo said:


> Strange, I rented a place without an NIE, they used our passport numbers - we didnt get our NIEs til we'd been in Spain for about 6 weeks, in fact my friend got her NIE before she'd even moved to Spain, from the Spanish Embassy in London
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes thats strange, well the lady at the office didnt speak any english,so didnt communicate well, as we dont speak any spainish.. she said we need a paper that we are registeed at a apartment or house.we had eerything else we needed tho... yes spoke tpan agency for renting they said it would be ok without nie just passorts...
Thanks for you reply


----------



## sabrina & tasos (Sep 11, 2011)

dont kknow if you can suggest any good agencies for renting long term in or close barcelona, ? we are staying in hotels for the time being, and its costing us a bomb..must find long term rent a.s.a.a.p


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Strange, I rented a place without an NIE, they used our passport numbers - we didnt get our NIEs til we'd been in Spain for about 6 weeks, in fact my friend got her NIE before she'd even moved to Spain, from the Spanish Embassy in London
> 
> Jo xxx


I don't think you can get a NIE before moving here now, unless you need it to buy property - I seem to remember something about it which I moved to the 'NIE' sticky quite recently - it will be near the end of the thread

you're right though - you can usually rent using your passport as ID - we've been here nearly 8 years & recently moved, and our new landlord would have been happy with the passport - in fact was quite shocked when we offered him a residents cert & NIE, even though he knew how long we've been here!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I don't think you can get a NIE before moving here now, unless you need it to buy property - I seem to remember something about it which I moved to the 'NIE' sticky quite recently - it will be near the end of the thread
> 
> you're right though - you can usually rent using your passport as ID - we've been here nearly 8 years & recently moved, and our new landlord would have been happy with the passport - in fact was quite shocked when we offered him a residents cert & NIE, even though he knew how long we've been here!


Hola Xabia! Long time!

When i moved in Feb the agency was the same, he jsut asked for my passport, despite me having been here ages... never once saw my NIE. I think the moral of the story is that if you dont speak spanish then when you go to an agency for something as important as a house, take a translator with you!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Hola Xabia! Long time!
> 
> When i moved in Feb the agency was the same, he jsut asked for my passport, despite me having been here ages... never once saw my NIE. I think the moral of the story is that if you dont speak spanish then when you go to an agency for something as important as a house, take a translator with you!


yes - don't be such a stranger!! I was wondering where you had got to!

(I've had visions of you hanging out with the cast of _Benidorm_ who are filming atm - no idea why :confused2:

as for the renting - yes, absolutely have a translator with you, but more importantly get an independent translation of the contract - the English translation of ours had me in stitches - & doesn't say quite what the original Spanish one does, either


and back to the second part of the OP's question - you do need a proper address in order to matriculate your car


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Getting an NIE is really easy. If you have any problems find an Englsih speaking lawyer and they'll do it for you (for a price) but you really shouldn't have any problem at all. Remember, though, there are two types of NIE, non-resident and resident. If you get a non-resident one first (not advisable imo) you can have it transferred to a residency NIE for about €10. You do not need an NIE to rent a home. YOu need one for buying a car or a house. You can get a mobile phone without an NIE from most companies as they accept a passport. I know all of thios because we did all of this. We didn't get our NIE until we had lived here for 3 months.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> yes - don't be such a stranger!! I was wondering where you had got to!
> 
> (I've had visions of you hanging out with the cast of _Benidorm_ who are filming atm - no idea why :confused2:
> 
> ...


jaja no no, although I do know one or two of the extras but not really my cup of tea. I moved away from beni in Feb and since then have just not had 2 mins (or a reliabel internet connection jeje) but im here now and will make more of an effort to contribute again!


----------

